# How to notarize, attest, authenticate USA schools transcripts? Where do I begin?



## DaWizz (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello everyone this is my first post and I'm very happy to be a part of this forum and having support from the ex-pat community. I currently live in California but Im planning on applying to the American University of Dubai - AUD in december (assuming i get all of my paper work straightened out). I already requested my transcripts which should be delivered to my home any day now. Im having a difficult time getting a straight answer from the web and the American University of Dubai on how to go about getting my transcripts and diploma notarized/authenticated/attested.

Once I receive my transcripts, what do I do next? (Don't worry I won't break the seal

And how do I get course descriptions?

What are the steps required?

Please help, thank you!!


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

DaWizz said:


> Hello everyone this is my first post and I'm very happy to be a part of this forum and having support from the ex-pat community. I currently live in California but Im planning on applying to the American University of Dubai - AUD in december (assuming i get all of my paper work straightened out). I already requested my transcripts which should be delivered to my home any day now. Im having a difficult time getting a straight answer from the web and the American University of Dubai on how to go about getting my transcripts and diploma notarized/authenticated/attested.
> 
> Once I receive my transcripts, what do I do next? (Don't worry I won't break the seal
> 
> ...


I did this eons ago, so I don't quite remember exactly, but I think this is the process:

1) Once you have received your transcript, make a good copy and needs to be notarized as a true copy by the county clerk etc.

2) Send notarized copy to your state for authentication, you will need to search for the address for the state of California. 
Authentications (Apostille or Certification) - Notary Public - California Secretary of State

3) Once you get it back, you will need to send it to the US Department of State Authentication Office 
Document Authentication / Attestation | Consulate General of the United States Dubai, UAE

4) Final step, submit it to the UAE Embassy in D.C. 

Viola! You are done. Just get it done ahead of time as going back and forth will take quite some time. 

Good luck!


----------



## DaWizz (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for the quick response!


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

Earthworm did a good job overall, but I'm from the East Coast and my transcriptions had to be notarized from the University itself, so I would double check that just in case.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

AbdulBaqi said:


> Earthworm did a good job overall, but I'm from the East Coast and my transcriptions had to be notarized from the University itself, so I would double check that just in case.


My apologies, I should have made it clear that notarization would be from the state where the transcript was issued. I just assumed OP was from California and transcript from there as well. I had transcripts from both west and east coasts, so had to get both notarized at their respective states as well. 

Cheers!


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

earthworm88 said:


> My apologies, I should have made it clear that notarization would be from the state where the transcript was issued. I just assumed OP was from California and transcript from there as well. I had transcripts from both west and east coasts, so had to get both notarized at their respective states as well.
> 
> Cheers!


Actually I meant notarization from the University itself, not just any notary within the state. It had to be the notary at the University, or my state would not authenticate it. But for my degrees, any notary was okay....quite weird. I suppose since transcripts are a bit more detailed than just the degree, the state wanted the purest form of attestation from the University.


----------

